# Walpurgis night - April 30th



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

What's everyone doing Walpurgis night?
Anyone doing a haunt or a party or anything special?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I mention Walpurgisnacht to people and they just look at me blankly...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Bonfire time!!! Don't forget about Beltane


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

HHmmm...
sounds like fun.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll admit that I had to Google that one.


----------



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like a Halfway to Halloween festival.


----------



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

*Watermelon carving!*

Summer's almost here, and watermelons are in season. What better way to throw a little Halloween in the mix is to CARVE it like a Jack-o-lantern. On July 4th, you can carve one up and light it to send a greeting. The rhine is as hard as a pumpkin's. Ps, Walpurgis Night is coming up. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walpurgis_Night


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had never heard of this before, thanks! Good of reason as any to really make friends, family and neighbors wonder about me when I invite them over for Walpurgis night!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I am going to be honest, I had never heard of Walpurgis Night before. But I love another reason to pre-celebrate All Hallow's Eve! Bonfire it is! And maybe a couple of sky lanterns for effect! Woohoo!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love sky lanterns. I bought 6 for last Christmas eve. Put them away when I got home. Still haven't found them yet.


----------



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Huh?!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ha, ha! Scareme, I 'hide' stuff from myself all the time. For drzeus and those of you who haven't heard of them, sky lanterns are a traditional Chinese celebratory 'balloon' that you light and set it into the night sky. Here's a photo:








You can find them online and on Amazon. They are beautiful and biodegradable and once you light them they burn until the 'wick' is burnt out and then fall to the ground where they dissolve with normal rain water. A hint on these is that they work better the colder the atmosphere is.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

*Happy Walpurgis Night everybody*

Its Walpurgis night.:jol: meaning its exactly 6 months until halloween( or 6 months since last halloween depending on your outlook)

here the wikipedia entery for the history etc.






ps thanks to zombie pumkins for pointing this out and making a blog post


----------

